# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  WLAN Howto Ralink RT2571W USB Stick unter Debian

## zyrusthc

Hallo zusammen....

Da im Netz kein Vernünftiges Deutsches Howto für den RT2571W Chipsatz zu finden war , habe ich heut mal eins geschrieben.
http://zyrusthc.homeip.net/include.p...p&threadid=183

Greeez Oli

----------


## Rain_maker

Und für openSUSE-Nutzer geht es hier lang:

http://www.pc-forum24.de/linux-howto...suse-10-x.html

Müsste sowohl für rt73 als auch für rt61 Karten funktionieren, wenn denn die "neuen" Serialmonkey-Treiber "rt2x00" nicht mitspielen.

Greetz,

RM

----------

